# Big Rc Races This Summer?



## rustlerkid (Jan 12, 2005)

I was wondering if therer is any big rc races in iowa this summer and where they would be. If any of you guys know of any please share. Im looking for races outside the state to. Thanks


----------



## bradford (Sep 25, 2001)

drop me an email. [email protected] where you from we race in ft.dodge and somtimes in desmoines. ft. dodge has an awsome indoor track racing weakly on wed nights.


----------



## rustlerkid (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey i live in chariton I race in desmoines at hobby haven alot and a little at the new hobby shop in indianola at newadventure hobby. I just need locations and dates thanks.


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

Check out www.allensrccars.com we have a couple of big races every year!


----------



## go1d1e (Dec 4, 2002)

rustlerkid said:


> I was wondering if therer is any big rc races in iowa this summer and where they would be. If any of you guys know of any please share. Im looking for races outside the state to. Thanks


There are a few in missouri this year..

RCPRO series is coming to real-rc in KC
Kyosho Masters race in STL Dirtburners
Mugen challenge at real-rc again
ROAR Region 8 gas champs at Noveltyrc..

all are more northern missouri than anything else..


----------

